# for coonhunters



## buckshot1

i know me and my redtick are going to woop the britches of all yalls hounds !!!!


----------



## tayjack87

well that would be awful hard with an english dog...Naw im just messin around i have been with some great dogs that were english. but for some reason im partial to the walkers


----------



## Blue Iron

buckshot1 said:


> i know me and my redtick are going to woop the britches of all yalls hounds !!!!


 
Really? Wanna go $100 a tree?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Only true dog is a blue dog


----------



## buckshot1

naw blues are the family pet !!!


----------



## C. Smith

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Only true dog is a blue dog



Thats true  they are good dogs but you have go through 100 of them to find 1 really good one. (JMO)


----------



## Matt Stephens

got to say just one word walkers


----------



## all ticked up

blue iron i tried that one time even offered to pay them for everyone that i couldn't show them all talkers but no takers


----------



## buckshot1

im 15 guys so maybe yall can show me some pointers


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Matt Stephens said:


> got to say just one word walkers



Slick tree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

buckshot1 said:


> im 15 guys so maybe yall can show me some pointers



Hunt alot


----------



## buckshot1

nope just getting started but i got my redtick ready for next year


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

buckshot1 said:


> nope just getting started but i got my redtick ready for next year



Hunt him alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all ticked up

im not sure but is slick tree a line of walkers


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> im not sure but is slick tree a line of walkers



Never had a walker so I could not tell ya but when ya win your cast with a -250 and ole sam the Bluetick don't never tree because he don't lie about the meat, then I guess you could call them walker dogs


----------



## tayjack87

come on now boys just because you go with one walker with a little too much sawdust in his vains, dont mean there all bad. Because let me tell you what i have been with PLENTY of blue dogs that didnt amount to nothin.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

tayjack87 said:


> come on now boys just because you go with one walker with a little too much sawdust in his vains, dont mean there all bad. Because let me tell you what i have been with PLENTY of blue dogs that didnt amount to nothin.



Come on down south and see what ya can do then


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Come on down south and see what ya can do then


Where you live in south ga? Sure aint got no competition from no blue dogs in north GA!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Where you live in south ga? Sure aint got no competition from no blue dogs in north GA!!



Mystic Ga Baby 

Thats because ain't nuthin up there but city dogs and wanna be coon hunters ........

We hunt most every nite of the week here ..... 

open up a club here in Irwinville soon , gonna try and have 4 hunts a month .... UKC and PKC so bring ya'lls wanna be (walker) coon dogs down south and see how these South Ga Blue dogs hunt


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Where you live in south ga? Sure aint got no competition from no blue dogs in north GA!!


 
Well on your way down to him, stop on by here and we'll let you get beat by Bluedogs 2 nights in a row!


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Mystic Ga Baby
> 
> Thats because ain't nuthin up there but city dogs and wanna be coon hunters ........
> 
> We hunt most every nite of the week here .....
> 
> open up a club here in Irwinville soon , gonna try and have 2 hunts a week .... UKC and PKC so bring ya'lls wanna be (walker) coon dogs down south and see how these South Ga Blue dogs hunt


You aint far from hunting club in Arabi..I'll get up with you one of these days and let you see a how they are supposed to be treed..Yall do have some coon in that area..I'll giva ya that.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Well on your way down to him, stop on by here and we'll let you get beat by Bluedogs 2 nights in a row!


Sounds good..We really do need to get up for a hunt..Maybe after turkey season..Yall really wanna do some coon huntin..Yall need to come here..I'll have you flat landers out of your element


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds good..We really do need to get up for a hunt..Maybe after turkey season..Yall really wanna do some coon huntin..Yall need to come here..I'll have you flat landers out of your element



Hope ya'll know how to swim


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Hope ya'll know how to swim


It aint the water that bothers me..Its whats in it  I dont see how in the crap yall hunt in the summer time there! I guess if you were raised there its fine but we dont have no gators or cottonmouth up here


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> It aint the water that bothers me..Its whats in it  I dont see how in the crap yall hunt in the summer time there! I guess if you were raised there its fine but we dont have no gators or cottonmouth up here



Outta sight outta mind .............

If I ever see one I'm done for the night.....


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds good..We really do need to get up for a hunt..Maybe after turkey season..Yall really wanna do some coon huntin..Yall need to come here..I'll have you flat landers out of your element


 

I hate Hills brother! I'd rather wade a waist deep swamp than climb a hill!


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Outta sight outta mind .............
> 
> If I ever see one I'm done for the night.....


 

Had a big black one slither over my boot walking out across a pine plantation last night, I felt it but didn't realize what it was until my buddy said "Theres a SNAKE!". Oddly enough it didn't freak me out, I guess because I never saw it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> I hate Hills brother! I'd rather wade a waist deep swamp than climb a hill!


I hate em to but thats all I got for now!


----------



## Blue Iron

Anybody brave the wind and rain?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> Anybody brave the wind and rain?



Not 2 nite 4 me 

Start a new job in the am , guess I should have went cause I can't sleep


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I hate em to but thats all I got for now!



Leave that walker dog there and move South where the coons are and on the way down pick ya up a Blue dog


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Leave that walker dog there and move South where the coons are and on the way down pick ya up a Blue dog


I did own a pretty good blue dog at one time..Finally I saw the light..Same as you will one day


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> I did own a pretty good blue dog at one time..Finally I saw the light..Same as you will one day



X2 them blue dogs look good in the yard but lazy on a tree!


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> X2 them blue dogs look good in the yard but lazy on a tree!


 
I see you ain't far from me, I got one that will change your mind. When you wanna go?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I did own a pretty good blue dog at one time..Finally I saw the light..Same as you will one day



Not gonna happin here at Poorman Kennels


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> I see you ain't far from me, I got one that will change your mind. When you wanna go?



lets go, im always lookin for decent folks to hunt with!


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> lets go, im always lookin for decent folks to hunt with!


 

Alright, give me a holler sometime 229-344-7308.  Where you hunt at?

Clyde


----------



## thomas gose

public land is all i got but ill go anywhere


----------



## back nine

I'm not packing a coondog by no means, but I have a little blue female named looking for timber hanna that I will hunt 100 dollars a tree with in the hills or the water.


----------



## Blue Iron

back nine said:


> I'm not packing a coondog by no means, but I have a little blue female named looking for timber hanna that I will hunt 100 dollars a tree with in the hills or the water.


 


I wish somebody would take you up on that.


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> public land is all i got but ill go anywhere


 
Alright, what kinda dog you got?


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> I wish somebody would take you up on that.



thats brass! or a huge wallet. i have a pretty good dog but that is bringin it right there. i know a few oldtimers that would take his money, shake his hand and invite him back next week, me though ill go a beer a tree and if your lucky enough to win i might buy a good beer.


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Alright, what kinda dog you got?



walker cuz! what else is there? he does ok!my # 404 392 9928 holler will go


----------



## back nine

Not really brass or a big wallet.... just confidence in a consistent little hound. She has won in 6 different states. Out of 33 competion cast she has won 29 and the ones she lost were either my fault or didn't make deadline back. These aren't backyard hunts either. Winter classic Grand American Akc world 2008 Akc state leader 2008 akc national bluetick winner.  I'll hunt her against the old timers just like I will the new timers. 100 dollars a tree or just for fun. I always like to go see a good dog go.


----------



## Blue Iron

back nine said:


> Not really brass or a big wallet.... just confidence in a consistent little hound. She has won in 6 different states. Out of 33 competion cast she has won 29 and the ones she lost were either my fault or didn't make deadline back. These aren't backyard hunts either. Winter classic Grand American Akc world 2008 Akc state leader 2008 akc national bluetick winner. I'll hunt her against the old timers just like I will the new timers. 100 dollars a tree or just for fun. I always like to go see a good dog go.


 
I would love to hunt with her, Your right she has won EVERYWHERE she has been dumped. Can you post her pedigree?


----------



## GA DAWG

back nine said:


> I'm not packing a coondog by no means, but I have a little blue female named looking for timber hanna that I will hunt 100 dollars a tree with in the hills or the water.


Dang,I'd hate to see what you wanted to hunt for if you thought you was packing a coondog Yall just wait till my trackman puppy gets here  Really we all do need to meet up and hunt but its probably gonna have to be after the first frost now before I come yalls way...I'm skeered!  I only hunted down south once this year..We treed I think it was 12 singles in 2 nights..Yall dont know how good you got it You want to sell the Hanna dog?


----------



## all ticked up

i give the north boys credit for there hills i just got home from just north of Atlanta and its gonna take me a week to get over the up and down ill be going back in a few months if any of u live around barrow ill bring one of mine up, i didn't see no place to turn out up there do u all hunt on the little strips of land between the subdivisions lol


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> i give the north boys credit for there hills i just got home from just north of Atlanta and its gonna take me a week to get over the up and down ill be going back in a few months if any of u live around barrow ill bring one of mine up, i didn't see no place to turn out up there do u all hunt on the little strips of land between the subdivisions lol


You have to get in deer clubs to hunt up here and you were still on flat ground in Barrow county!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Hey ya'll let's plan on all gettin 2 gether and do some huntin (North and South) 4 real ...

Blue dogs only

Naw JK bring what ya'll got : If ya'll wanna wait till first frost to hunt down here then I can't be out late cause the Duck hole might be callin me

IM me if ya'll wanna get together



OH YA YOU WALKER BOYS BRING LOTS OF MONEY , OUR BLUE DOGS LOVE CASH AND COONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Stephens

Im in let me know when and where


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Dang,I'd hate to see what you wanted to hunt for if you thought you was packing a coondog Yall just wait till my trackman puppy gets here  Really we all do need to meet up and hunt but its probably gonna have to be after the first frost now before I come yalls way...I'm skeered!  I only hunted down south once this year..We treed I think it was 12 singles in 2 nights..Yall dont know how good you got it You want to sell the Hanna dog?



Trackman seems to be putting alot of good puppys out right now.


----------



## back nine

Hanna is smokey river bred top and bottom. She is out of Anderson's blue jake. I'll try to get a full pedigree later. Thanks fo rthe offer but she is not for sale.  


We're have a big hunt in waycross GA this weekend. It's sponsored by the GHFF and pudding creek coonhunters. Dog boxes and lights to be given away each night


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 trees and looked at 1 coon. The first one was a legit den. Nice quick little hunt.


----------



## HCREB

*coon dogs*

I have yet to see a hound that has the grit of a good ole cur  dog!


----------



## tatercreek

clyde, you missed a good hunt with me and terry, last nite, we split 3 times both dogs had a coon. 6 coons treed, 5 more were seen just sittin around the wheat fields, we went tonight, they treed one together, and my female had 2 up a tree by herself. call somtime, hows youe female doin.


----------



## Blue Iron

tatercreek said:


> clyde, you missed a good hunt with me and terry, last nite, we split 3 times both dogs had a coon. 6 coons treed, 5 more were seen just sittin around the wheat fields, we went tonight, they treed one together, and my female had 2 up a tree by herself. call somtime, hows youe female doin.


 
Went with Mr. Marvin tonight, we had a good time. I'll give you a holler.


----------



## GATREE

Walkers are the real deal !


----------



## GA DAWG

HCREB said:


> I have yet to see a hound that has the grit of a good ole cur  dog!


Come down here.I'll show you a few..


----------



## GATREE

Bring it on1


----------



## thomas gose

GATREE said:


> Bring it on1



Ive got a lab with more grit than any dog ive ever had but she cant tree a coon!


----------



## SCDOGHUNTER

i have two bluticks and a english and all three can drive a track,espically when he gets out of the bed and throws that white flag running across the cut down!


----------



## HCREB

*cur*

A Cur dog will put a coon up a tree while them hounds are still tryin to trail.  Hunt with hounds for the sound and curs for the fur!!


----------



## GA DAWG

HCREB said:


> A Cur dog will put a coon up a tree while them hounds are still tryin to trail.  Hunt with hounds for the sound and curs for the fur!!


You really got some coon treeing curs? Really I'd like to hunt with em..Will they get through the country like a hound or what?


----------



## bad mojo

i am gonna haft to by me some new hip boots now! hey Dawg the reason i hunt those HOLSTIEN,s is i ai,nt got so old i need a dog to keep up with me i like one i have to keep up with have to have a good lite not a flashliteop2: just kiddin i do,nt care if its purple with orange spots if can tree one with style


----------



## thomas gose

bad mojo said:


> i am gonna haft to by me some new hip boots now! hey Dawg the reason i hunt those HOLSTIEN,s is i ai,nt got so old i need a dog to keep up with me i like one i have to keep up with have to have a good lite not a flashliteop2: just kiddin i do,nt care if its purple with orange spots if can tree one with style



I agree and i have had nights where i wish my dog didnt leave the country.


----------



## HCREB

I like to stir the pot, it's all in good fun.. I have been huntin with some good hounds and some good curs. But seriously, a friend and I coon hunt alot with these curs and sure have treed and knocked out our share and somebody elses share of coons.   Just alot of people don't see a cur making a good coon dog.


----------



## GA DAWG

HCREB said:


> I like to stir the pot, it's all in good fun.. I have been huntin with some good hounds and some good curs. But seriously, a friend and I coon hunt alot with these curs and sure have treed and knocked out our share and somebody elses share of coons.   Just alot of people don't see a cur making a good coon dog.


I think one of mine wants to be a cur Shes TIGHT on the track and might not open at all sometimes..Shes has plenty of GOOOOOOOOOO power though..Do the curs? I just wonder how hard they go and how far..I've never hunted with one at night..I do have 2 feist dogs that will tree every single coon and possum they come across but They want get over 100 yards from me..Is a cur kinda like that at night?


----------



## HCREB

GA DAWG said:


> I think one of mine wants to be a cur Shes TIGHT on the track and might not open at all sometimes..Shes has plenty of GOOOOOOOOOO power though..Do the curs? I just wonder how hard they go and how far..I've never hunted with one at night..I do have 2 feist dogs that will tree every single coon and possum they come across but They want get over 100 yards from me..Is a cur kinda like that at night?



You do have some that have short ranges and some that will really get in there just depends on the dog.  My buddy and I have been going coon hunting for about 4 years now  together and he is the one that got me started hunting curs.  His dogs open up when they get on track but not really like a hound.  There are nights that we are very thankful for tracking collars.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

If I could find some good Black mouths I would hunt them ......
I used to have some out of FL that I used on hogs and I loved them...........


----------



## locknut

Hey Back Nine--------------I'll be your huckleberry.  $100 a tree sounds fine.  Time, place and terms, please.


----------



## all ticked up

how many of u are going to the waycross hunt this weekend?? that way when all of this crap we have all been talkin blows up in our face at least well all be where we can leave and go on a buddy hunt lol


----------



## 027181

all ticked up said:


> i give the north boys credit for there hills i just got home from just north of Atlanta and its gonna take me a week to get over the up and down ill be going back in a few months if any of u live around barrow ill bring one of mine up, i didn't see no place to turn out up there do u all hunt on the little strips of land between the subdivisions lol



 thats why we had to sell all the rabbit dogs and get some curs, lands short up here

and ga dawg most curs will get further out then fiest but you still have to walk hunt em mine will get gone about 250-300 yards some nights


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> Hey Back Nine--------------I'll be your huckleberry.  $100 a tree sounds fine.  Time, place and terms, please.


WOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Get-er-done Locknut


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> how many of u are going to the waycross hunt this weekend?? that way when all of this crap we have all been talkin blows up in our face at least well all be where we can leave and go on a buddy hunt lol



I'll be there look me up I think I'm gonna handle a buddy's dog named HUB .

Look for a blue 2wd chevy with two guys in it my other buddy is huntin SAM...

BLUE DOGS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Waycross is to far for me! Now we do have a Ukc hunt in Dawsonville Ga. May 9th if any of yall wanna come hunt our thick coon!


----------



## 027181

i want to come to that can you pm me some info ga dawg


----------



## GA DAWG

What you need to know..Your welcome to come to it..We dont have a show.Just a hunt. I will be there but want hunt more than likely..I have to work the next morning..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

4 cast and 3 coons , Them ole blue dogs know there meat son......................

Just a tune-up for Friday nite


----------



## locknut

Come on back nine!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let's get with the program!!!!!  I'm ready to get this thing done before I get too old to hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG

back nine said:


> I'm not packing a coondog by no means, but I have a little blue female named looking for timber hanna that I will hunt 100 dollars a tree with in the hills or the water.





Blue Iron said:


> I wish somebody would take you up on that.


Looks like your wish has came true!!!!!!


----------



## 027181

GA DAWG said:


> What you need to know..Your welcome to come to it..We dont have a show.Just a hunt. I will be there but want hunt more than likely..I have to work the next morning..



where exactly is it gonna be what time i wont be hunting either unless there will be any curs there ill bring a dog just in case but i want to spectate


----------



## GA DAWG

027181 said:


> where exactly is it gonna be what time i wont be hunting either unless there will be any curs there ill bring a dog just in case but i want to spectate


You will go up hwy 9 to dawson county square..Go straight at courthouse on shoal creek rd..At end of it.Take a left on hwy 136 go about 6 miles.Clubhouse is on the left in a old house.Has a sign in the front yard with hounds treeing on it..We want have any curs..The club has to pay more to get a cur hunt package.We have never had any curs so we dont get the extra package..I'd leave the dog home..Maybe some of the hunters will let you spectate..The deadline is 8 or 8:30pm..I'll have to look and make sure.


----------



## all ticked up

when the two get together on the $100.00 hunt i really hope u all let me tag along cause if it is the hanna dog that i know and i think it is that walker better be tuned up and im not just beating on the walker but that gyp is one that u don't want to draw out on a cast, niterider 2 when u and chase get there stop by and c us we are just outside the door on the left with the grill set up i hunted with ur hub dog when he was a pup


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> when the two get together on the $100.00 hunt i really hope u all let me tag along cause if it is the hanna dog that i know and i think it is that walker better be tuned up and im not just beating on the walker but that gyp is one that u don't want to draw out on a cast, niterider 2 when u and chase get there stop by and c us we are just outside the door on the left with the grill set up i hunted with ur hub dog when he was a pup


LOL.....I know locknut has a pretty good reputation also..My money is on him IF thats what he hunts..Hes been known to win just alittle also


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> when the two get together on the $100.00 hunt i really hope u all let me tag along cause if it is the hanna dog that i know and i think it is that walker better be tuned up and im not just beating on the walker but that gyp is one that u don't want to draw out on a cast, niterider 2 when u and chase get there stop by and c us we are just outside the door on the left with the grill set up i hunted with ur hub dog when he was a pup



Ok look forward to meeting you , Hub is Marks dog I may just be handeling him don't know yet


----------



## fireman341

Ive saw this blue dog named hanna in action a time or two and i got enough confidence in her i will cover his bet for him if he is willing to hunt her!


----------



## locknut

Still waiting..................................................................


----------



## back nine

I've got 24,000 acres outside of pearson GA with no feeders. Just swamps and some water. I'll be off work next tues, wed,fri,and sat night. We'll cut them loose one at a time and whoever has the most sets of eyes at the end of then night is the winner. Coin toss to determine who goes first and no longer than 1 hour per drop


----------



## thomas gose

back nine said:


> I've got 24,000 acres outside of pearson GA with no feeders. Just swamps and some water. I'll be off work next tues, wed,fri,and sat night. We'll cut them loose one at a time and whoever has the most sets of eyes at the end of then night is the winner. Coin toss to determine who goes first and no longer than 1 hour per drop



where is pearson ga at?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

take hwy 82 east from Tifton


----------



## Benjie Boswell

back nine, is this the same dog that drew out with Matt Marchant and Phret at the Swampland last year?


----------



## back nine

yea thats her.


----------



## all ticked up

there it is boys now we just need to see who has the deep pockets and when one looses we don't need to here oh its a bad nite, my dog didn't do like normal well the coons didn't really move all that good to nite or any other of the famous lines cause when u r beat u r beat, and the best part is the one at the time and i'm not that far from pearson so u all don't forget me lol


----------



## Benjie Boswell

do you remember the score on that cast?


----------



## todd copelan

i got a dog can i hunt for the 100 also?


----------



## back nine

Don't remember the score but hanna cutter joe and one more dog got scratched for returning to a tree. Phret ended up winning. That was mine and hanna first pkc hunt and she has since learned not to go back. Phret looked good that night. Thats one of the four cast hanna has ever lost


----------



## locknut

I like the dropping one at a time idea.  Certainly like the "no buckets" hunting.  Not so crazy about hunting in gator country when it's warm; anybody got neutral ground a little further north?  Also, it is $100 per coon treed, correct?  I'd also like to see a $100 penalty for each slick tree.


----------



## ga logger

well well  well ...what do we have going on here


----------



## GA DAWG

ga logger said:


> well well  well ...what do we have going on here


Looks like a COONHUNT


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> I like the dropping one at a time idea.  Certainly like the "no buckets" hunting.  Not so crazy about hunting in gator country when it's warm; anybody got neutral ground a little further north?  Also, it is $100 per coon treed, correct?  I'd also like to see a $100 penalty for each slick tree.


You gonna hunt Locknut? I dont blame you one bit about the gators! Them thangs worry me!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron

Ain't that many gators down there, and its still real cool at night.

Fella's got the land and the coons, you gonna man up locknut?


----------



## GA DAWG

24,000AC? DANG


----------



## back nine

24,000 continuous acres. I was told to name the place and I did. Scored 6 coons there saturday night to win the dog box at the ghff hunt. $100 per slick is fine with me or we can up the annie on that side of the deal. Gators aren't too bad here. We only have one block that has them and we'll avoid it.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

back nine said:


> 24,000 continuous acres. I was told to name the place and I did. Scored 6 coons there saturday night to win the dog box at the ghff hunt. $100 per slick is fine with me or we can up the annie on that side of the deal. Gators aren't too bad here. We only have one block that has them and we'll avoid it.



Congrats on the win Back nine


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

JMO...at the cost of $100 per coon, Ol' Nut will make you break the bank.  Deep and lonely with a Ricky every time.  I've followed a few "nice" hounds, but he is by far one of the most accurate I've ever seen night in and night out.  Might burn up most of the hour walking to see two looking down!!!


----------



## Blue Iron

Alright, when will this hunt take place?

I don't know either parties at all, I can judge if ya'll would like.


----------



## all ticked up

i was there at the ghff hunt and seen the cards and hanna scored 6 coons the only thing i beat her on was the bench cause she wasn't up there lol


----------



## locknut

Just checked Mapquest, and Pearson is 225 miles from me!!!!!!!!!!  Too danged far for me to drive, if I can help it.  Looks like Dublin would be about half way.  Same distance for both.  Anybody got a spot?  My Friday night looks open.  Whatta ya say backnine, let's get a spot in the middle, and do this thing!!!  I'll bet we could even get up a play-by-play.  It would probably be alot of fun.


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> Just checked Mapquest, and Pearson is 225 miles from me!!!!!!!!!!  Too danged far for me to drive, if I can help it.  Looks like Dublin would be about half way.  Same distance for both.  Anybody got a spot?  My Friday night looks open.  Whatta ya say backnine, let's get a spot in the middle, and do this thing!!!  I'll bet we could even get up a play-by-play.  It would probably be alot of fun.


Get in touch with some of the folks that hosted the pkc state hunt this year.They should be able to help yall out on guiding this thing!


----------



## back nine

The money you make off of me will pay for the trip. It's not nearly as far when you leave with a pocket full of money. I've got some places to hunt around dublin but not until after turkey season.


----------



## Blue Iron

back nine said:


> The money you make off of me will pay for the trip. It's not nearly as far when you leave with a pocket full of money. I've got some places to hunt around dublin but not until after turkey season.


 
Thats what I was thinkin'? He seemed pretty confident didn't he?


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

If I were hunting the dogs of color, I think I would go for the after turkey season deal.  More leaves = more pride when hunting blue dogs....it gives the coons more spots to "hide"


----------



## GA DAWG

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> If I were hunting the dogs of color, I think I would go for the after turkey season deal.  More leaves = more pride when hunting blue dogs....it gives the coons more spots to "hide"


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

What happened to name the place and time??????

Sounds like a cop out , unless you don't think you can leave with a fist full of dollars?????????????????


----------



## Blue Iron

locknut said:


> Hey Back Nine--------------I'll be your huckleberry. $100 a tree sounds fine. Time, place and terms, please.


 

Come on Huck, man up.


----------



## all ticked up

i like ppl that talk smack and the find out that there pockets ain't as deep as they thought don't worry back nine they done the same thing to me on here when i beat down pkc hunts my offer started off at a 100 by the time ppl got done bumpin it up it was up to 300 per tree with a coon in it for me if i gave 50.00 for everyone that didn't have one in it i offered to buy there gas down here funny thing  there were no takers on that deal


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

2 drops tonite and 2 coons ole big boy and Sam just tuning up


----------



## back nine

If you have a dog you would like to hunt against a dog with color gatorswearjeanshorts. you are more than welcome to hunt for the same deal. Your location says south GA  so we may could go ahead and get together now


----------



## locknut

WHO'S TALKING SMACK?  backnine is the one who came on here blowing about hunting for $100 a tree, and saying hannah had only lost 4 casts out of 33 (none of which was her fault).  Then I accept the challenge, and all of a sudden I'm the one talking smack?  I really don't follow the logic.  And I don't think either one of us will leave with a pocket full of the other's money.  More than likely, the hunt will be about even, with possibly someone ending up one or two coons ahead.  I can assure you that my pockets are plenty deep.


----------



## Blue Iron

locknut said:


> WHO'S TALKING SMACK? backnine is the one who came on here blowing about hunting for $100 a tree, and saying hannah had only lost 4 casts out of 33 (none of which was her fault). Then I accept the challenge, and all of a sudden I'm the one talking smack? I really don't follow the logic. And I don't think either one of us will leave with a pocket full of the other's money. More than likely, the hunt will be about even, with possibly someone ending up one or two coons ahead. I can assure you that my pockets are plenty deep.


 
Does that mean your gonna go to Pearson and hunt after all?


----------



## back nine

Its hasn't really been me or you talking smack locknut. We have simply just been trying to make arrangements for a little friendly competition. The people who either don't have a dog that they have confidence in or don't have deep enough pockets are the ones talking smack and keeping the pot stirrred.


----------



## back nine

And I wasn't blowing about her wins or hunting for 100 dollars a tree. Just simply stating the facts. I was always told its not bragging if you can back it up.


----------



## GA DAWG

I just like giving off colored dog owners heck myself!! They get so tore up about it I even saw 1 blue dog once upon a time.I might would have fed! No matter how good a dog we have.Theirs always one somewhere alittle better.I have a dog I have confidence in but I sure aint got deep pockets.So,I guess I'll just keep on stirring


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> I just like giving off colored dog owners heck myself!! They get so tore up about it I even saw 1 blue dog once upon a time.I might would have fed! No matter how good a dog we have.Theirs always one somewhere alittle better.I have a dog I have confidence in but I sure aint got deep pockets.So,I guess I'll just keep on stirring


 
Shoot I ain't got a dog or deep pockets so I guess I just better hush


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Shoot I ain't got a dog or deep pockets so I guess I just better hush


I'll let you borrow one


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> I'll let you borrow one


 
As long as its Blue.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> As long as its Blue.


You'll have to use hair dye on it or something then


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

I'll say it like this back nine, I definitely ain't got plenty of money floating around to waste $100 a tree;  they're all just dogs and there is no telling what kind of night they will have.  I was just stating facts regarding nut.  But with that being said, what I have is a lot of confidence in either of the 3 dogs I have the pleasure of hunting.  If you want to settle this in a "pleasure hunt" scenario I would be more than happy to do so.  I, like GA DAWG, just love to make off-colored remarks.


----------



## Blue Iron

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I'll say it like this back nine, I definitely ain't got plenty of money floating around to waste $100 a tree; they're all just dogs and there is no telling what kind of night they will have. I was just stating facts regarding nut. But with that being said, what I have is a lot of confidence in either of the 3 dogs I have the pleasure of hunting. If you want to settle this in a "pleasure hunt" scenario I would be more than happy to do so. I, like GA DAWG, just love to make off-colored remarks.


 
You and Dawg come on down and we'll have a 4 dog cast, ya'll with whatever you have got, and me and Nine with the Bluedogs.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> You and Dawg come on down and we'll have a 4 dog cast, ya'll with whatever you have got, and me and Nine with the Bluedogs.


I thought there for a min.I was gonna get to bring 2..Yall can count me out down there till frost.Even in your neck of the woods..To many seed ticks and crap..I know excuses,excuses..I got some hills up here though


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

I got a dog I pleasure hunt he ain't the best yet but I like him more and more as I hunt him.................

I just can't wait to see a Blue dog win the World........... (Might not happen this year but it's a comin soon)


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

How bout this for a hunt man, me and my 16 month old pup and another 17 month old walker pup against team blue?  Loser buys breakfast at the huddle house?  I like my eggs scrambled by the way...we can do winning dog or combine the scores of the teams.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> How bout this for a hunt man, me and my 16 month old pup and another 17 month old walker pup against team blue?  Loser buys breakfast at the huddle house?  I like my eggs scrambled by the way...we can do winning dog or combine the scores of the teams.



What part of South Ga ya in?


----------



## Blue Iron

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> How bout this for a hunt man, me and my 16 month old pup and another 17 month old walker pup against team blue? Loser buys breakfast at the huddle house? I like my eggs scrambled by the way...we can do winning dog or combine the scores of the teams.


 
We'll figure something out, I'm game as long as there is no big amount of money put down.

What we really need to do is get up a hide hunt on the WMA's when season comes back in, sometime in October. Hunt from dark till dawn, whoever has the most coons at the end of the night wins, (Loser can still buy breakfast, and I like my eggs over easy.) Got several good WMA's in this area, Rum Creek, Joe Kurz, Oaky Woods, Oakmulgee.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Well we ain't too much on just killin em for the heck of it...but we will definitely come up with the terms and conditions whenever.  When the river drops out and turke season ends, we have plenty of places to hunt until daylight.  

Brunswick for now.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> We'll figure something out, I'm game as long as there is no big amount of money put down.
> 
> What we really need to do is get up a hide hunt on the WMA's when season comes back in, sometime in October. Hunt from dark till dawn, whoever has the most coons at the end of the night wins, (Loser can still buy breakfast, and I like my eggs over easy.) Got several good WMA's in this area, Rum Creek, Joe Kurz, Oaky Woods, Oakmulgee.


That sounds good to me.Maybe we should make it a poundage hunt..We will split up into teams and weigh our 3 biggest coons. I'll go to olcmulgee or Joe Kurz or BF Grant.I know them OR yall could all come to Dawson Forest and we will weigh a coon IF you tree one.Its 28000 ac.


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> That sounds good to me.Maybe we should make it a poundage hunt..We will split up into teams and weigh our 3 biggest coons. I'll go to olcmulgee or Joe Kurz or BF Grant.I know them OR yall could all come to Dawson Forest and we will weigh a coon IF you tree one.Its 28000 ac.


 
I say # of coons, not pounds. Heck the dogs can't control how much the coon weighs, they can control how many they tree.

Back Nine, you hunt Oaky Woods much?


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> I say # of coons, not pounds. Heck the dogs can't control how much the coon weighs, they can control how many they tree.
> 
> Back Nine, you hunt Oaky Woods much?


Yeah but theirs a limit on coons you know..Is it 3 per party or 3 per person? We would have to take an oath not to shoot more than 1 out of a tree!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

2 Handlers 2 dogs and a judge ....... most eyes seen from dark to daylight


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> 2 Handlers 2 dogs and a judge ....... most eyes seen from dark to daylight


We will have a judge.It will be called a 22 rifle


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> We will have a judge.It will be called a 22 rifle


 
Yep.....


----------



## back nine

Never hunted around there. I hunt horse creek a good bit and occasionally king tract. If we're going on the pleasure hunt scenario and taking the money out I will hunt a dog called hanna's baby sis. Same cross as the hanna dog but only 10 months old


----------



## back nine

just got in from an akc hunt with hanna.... wind was blowing bad and raining off and on but she managed up a win


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

back nine said:


> just got in from an akc hunt with hanna.... wind was blowing bad and raining off and on but she managed up a win



Congrats on the win


----------



## all ticked up

hunt somewhere where neither of the dogs have been before i'll guide 24,000 acres private land plenty of coons and i have a place for the out of towners to shack up


----------



## Blue Iron

all ticked up said:


> hunt somewhere where neither of the dogs have been before i'll guide 24,000 acres private land plenty of coons and i have a place for the out of towners to shack up


 
Sounds good to me, where is Naylor?


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Shoot I ain't got a dog or deep pockets so I guess I just better hush



if youd start taggin along with me trouble would have you buyin walkers next week.


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> if youd start taggin along with me trouble would have you buyin walkers next week.


 
I can absolutley gurantee you that is not true.

You might be trying to find you a Blue dog though.


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> I can absolutley gurantee you that is not true.
> 
> You might be trying to find you a Blue dog though.



 Ive been with a few that i would hunt and  ive been with alot that i wouldnt even feed!


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Sounds good to me, where is Naylor?


Dang a city named after a WALKER DAWG!!!!!!! I might move there


----------



## all ticked up

thought u all might like that naylor is just out side valdosta bout 20 miles east


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Dang a city named after a WALKER DAWG!!!!!!! I might move there


 

 Ain't spelt right.

If I had to hunt Walcurs it would DEFINETLY be Nailor bred dogs though.


----------



## all ticked up

im naylor bred and love it lol


----------



## adebord30183

If I had to hunt Walcurs it would DEFINETLY be Nailor bred dogs though.[/QUOTE]


Aint much for nite huntin yet, but the little gyp in my avatar is heck on them bushytails in the daylite. Pure Country ScoutXPure Country Jody.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Ain't spelt right.
> 
> If I had to hunt Walcurs it would DEFINETLY be Nailor bred dogs though.


I'll tell ya.I had one nailor bred dog.From his very first turnout.He was a going son of a gun..He put the yonder in go yonder!!!!!!! I could not keep up with him.He would tree one but I think he would run by 5 to get it..Just was not my style.Mine needs to tree the first one they come across!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I'll tell ya.I had one nailor bred dog.From his very first turnout.He was a going son of a gun..He put the yonder in go yonder!!!!!!! I could not keep up with him.He would tree one but I think he would run by 5 to get it..Just was not my style.Mine needs to tree the first one they come across!



That the reason ya need a blue dog!!!!!!

If ya do you will get coons 1-5

Hunt a tick so the tree ain't slick


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> I'll tell ya.I had one nailor bred dog.From his very first turnout.He was a going son of a gun..He put the yonder in go yonder!!!!!!! I could not keep up with him.He would tree one but I think he would run by 5 to get it..Just was not my style.Mine needs to tree the first one they come across!


 
The best dog I've ever seen turned loose was a direct son of Nailor and off a Bozo gyp. COON DOG BAR NONE. Had by far the loudest mouth I've ever heard hung on a hound. Name was GrNtCh Nocturnal Dutch, died way to young (Around 7) of a kidney disease. He hunted real hard, but didn't run over coons. I'm telling ya'll when this dog opened up on a track it sounded like a 747 taking off. I spent many many nights following that hound and still miss him. He was a reject fox dog that could have ate my feed any time.


----------



## Blue Iron

Anybody been coondoggin' lately?  Went last night and couldn't get NOTHING going....Gonna try it again tomorrow night.


----------



## GA DAWG

I aint been in a while..Needed a break I guess..I'm fixin to start back wide open again.I hope!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> Anybody been coondoggin' lately?  Went last night and couldn't get NOTHING going....Gonna try it again tomorrow night.



Went last night 5 drops with a blue dog I got about 6 months ago . He has not been hunted but a few times in awhile ...

Opened up on 2 tracks out of the 5 drops and no coons


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Anybody been coondoggin' lately?  Went last night and couldn't get NOTHING going....Gonna try it again tomorrow night.



come on with me blue, ill be headin out about 8:00 or so tonight holler at me if you wanna go.


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> come on with me blue, ill be headin out about 8:00 or so tonight holler at me if you wanna go.


 
Got plans for tonight, but we'll get together.  I've got a club down here south of Barnesville we'll hit 1 night, not very good hunting but we'll give it a try. Your dog pretty straight? We've got way more foxes, dillers and yotes than coons. You going to Oconee tonight?


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Got plans for tonight, but we'll get together.  I've got a club down here south of Barnesville we'll hit 1 night, not very good hunting but we'll give it a try. Your dog pretty straight? We've got way more foxes, dillers and yotes than coons. You going to Oconee tonight?



yeah im goin to oconee. my dog is straight enough to find a coon! your place sounds like oconee. we'll give it a shot, barnesville is only 15 min from the house so holler.


----------



## tayjack87

When yall go to the place around barnesville give me a hollar i would love to go. I sold my older female in january so right now all i have is a 4 month old pup, but i would love to go since its been so long since i been. The guy i usually go with has been workin nights. Thanks Taylor Jackson


----------



## Blue Iron

We'll plan to go one night next week, its actually about 15 mins. south of B-Ville down by Yatesville.


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> We'll plan to go one night next week, its actually about 15 mins. south of B-Ville down by Yatesville.



thats sounds good. i used to be in a lease just outside of yatesville.


----------



## thomas gose

sure wish it was still cold and the leaves were gone! man they make it hard to find a coon!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> sure wish it was still cold and the leaves were gone! man they make it hard to find a coon!!!!!!


 
Turned loose at 9:30, and pulled him off a tree DEEP at almost 2:00  Took us and hour and a half to get to him, had to swim a creek. It was a rough night, but he had the meat swinging.


----------



## GA DAWG

Heres what I wrote over on the other board.I figure I might as well get those bluetick hunters fired up as well..I killed 2 birds with one stone with this phrase

""""The chances of their being a black panther is about like the chances of a bluetick winning the world hunt.Slim to none"""""


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Heres what I wrote over on the other board.I figure I might as well get those bluetick hunters fired up as well..I killed 2 birds with one stone with this phrase
> 
> """"The chances of their being a black panther is about like the chances of a bluetick winning the world hunt.Slim to none"""""


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Heres what I wrote over on the other board.I figure I might as well get those bluetick hunters fired up as well..I killed 2 birds with one stone with this phrase
> 
> """"The chances of their being a black panther is about like the chances of a bluetick winning the world hunt.Slim to none"""""



Ya'll Walker dog boyzzzzzz don't be mad when a blue dog wins the world and walks away with more money than anybody has ever won in history .... Don't wanna here no 


You don't need to count out dem blue dogs till ya get rid of the hole breed 

Them souped up fox dogs that slick tree and bark everytime they put a foot down CAN and Will be beat

And yes there are Black Panthers here in South Ga


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya'll Walker dog boyzzzzzz don't be mad when a blue dog wins the world and walks away with more money than anybody has ever won in history .... Don't wanna here no
> 
> 
> You don't need to count out dem blue dogs till ya get rid of the hole breed
> 
> Them souped up fox dogs that slick tree and bark everytime they put a foot down CAN and Will be beat


Well it aint happened yet in the history of the boo-tick Heck they held their own world hunt just for blues a few years ago and could not produce a winner..They all got scratched for fighten...

I'm just messing with ya'll but everything above is the honest truth I'd like to own the first blue male to ever win the world hunt.You'd be rich off stud fees.Whoops no you would not.These blue breeders want out cross like the walker breeders will..Thats why they are still in last place Dang,here I go again I just cant help it


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Well it aint happened yet in the history of the boo-tick Heck they held their own world hunt just for blues a few years ago and could not produce a winner..They all got scratched for fighten...
> 
> I'm just messing with ya'll but everything above is the honest truth I'd like to own the first blue male to ever win the world hunt.You'd be rich off stud fees.Whoops no you would not.These blue breeders want out cross like the walker breeders will..Thats why they are still in last place Dang,here I go again I just cant help it


 
I refuse to have a battle of wits with an un-armed man.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> I refuse to have a battle of wits with an un-armed man.


----------



## all ticked up

i do believe that was a loaded statement lol


----------



## GA DAWG

Hey did yall see on the UKC board Locknut posted where the guy won 10,000 plus court costs for the guy shooting his hound? Also might be charged with felony animal cruelty..A few of these cases hit the news and we want have to worry as much about our dogs being shot!!!


----------



## all ticked up

must have been a walker well at lease they got some money for it lol no serious had that happen down here to a buddy of mine a while back some dumb Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- shot his dog and said it was trying to catch his house cat the called the law but nothing ever came out of it i know i would have went back with out the law


----------



## locknut

It was not a Walker, it was a Bluetick.


----------



## clp286

I tell ya what there GA DAWG whenever u grow the balls 2 bring ya holstein down here 2 south ga we will see what u think about an ol blue, never been beat by a walker that had the meat but 2wice. Dang liars, I got some of my buddys help b/c friends dont let friends hunt walker dawgs


----------



## GA DAWG

clp286 said:


> I tell ya what there GA DAWG whenever u grow the balls 2 bring ya holstein down here 2 south ga we will see what u think about an ol blue, never been beat by a walker that had the meat but 2wice. Dang liars, I got some of my buddys help b/c friends dont let friends hunt walker dawgs


Well Dang.You either aint hunted much in hunts or never at all..You should be winning world hunts with that power house blue dog.Dont worry I'll be there this winter to let all ya'll blue hunters put it on me...How come everybody wants somebody else to come to south ga? I dont even like treeing those little easy coon down there..We have land up here YA KNOW!! Heck my feist would be a world champion in south ga..I cant tell a lie though..A blue female beat me one night in a hunt...I guess I've hunted with a bunch of crap eaters


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Well Dang.You either aint hunted much in hunts or never at all..You should be winning world hunts with that power house blue dog.Dont worry I'll be there this winter to let all ya'll blue hunters put it on me...How come everybody wants somebody else to come to south ga? I dont even like treeing those little easy coon down there..We have land up here YA KNOW!! Heck my feist would be a world champion in south ga..I cant tell a lie though..A blue female beat me one night in a hunt...I guess I've hunted with a bunch of crap eaters


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Well Dang.You either aint hunted much in hunts or never at all..You should be winning world hunts with that power house blue dog.Dont worry I'll be there this winter to let all ya'll blue hunters put it on me...How come everybody wants somebody else to come to south ga? I dont even like treeing those little easy coon down there..We have land up here YA KNOW!! Heck my feist would be a world champion in south ga..I cant tell a lie though..A blue female beat me one night in a hunt...I guess I've hunted with a bunch of crap eaters



We can ride north and hunt ya'lls land ain't no biggie.........

Please leave your Feist at home I've saw enough Walker dogs come back to the trucks and run up and down the road while the other dogs in the cast are out huntin


----------



## clp286

I have all intentions on winning the world this year thats gona be the only reason i go, on second hand u should be glad we want u 2 come to the south we got alot more woods and that means yall walker boys can make more trees!! You know they pullup on anything im sure u have an exellent tree dog.


----------



## thomas gose

ga dawg come on down to my spot and they can come up, we can cut your walker and mine and two of their blue dogs. then me and you can go look at a coon while they listen to their dogs boo hoo up and down them ridges on the NF trying work one out. thats meetin in the middle and there aint no buckets out there!


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> ga dawg come on down to my spot and they can come up, we can cut your walker and mine and two of their blue dogs. then me and you can go look at a coon while they listen to their dogs boo hoo up and down them ridges on the NF trying work one out. thats meetin in the middle and there aint no buckets out there!





We got a ukc hunt MAY 9th..Yall blue dawg fellers come on up.I'll hunt my old pot licker that aint been turned out since feb and Maybe we will draw out..Yall hunt ntch dogs or reg?


----------



## clp286

Hunt nitech but he will be grand by may 9th, ripleys believe it or not interviewed me the other week when i hunted with a walker that actually treed a coon. wheres that hunt at may 9th ga dawg


----------



## all ticked up

clp286 said:


> believe it or not  a walker that actually treed a coon.



is that a poll question i didn't see a box to check anywhere
___belive it   
__x_or not


----------



## GA DAWG

clp286 said:


> Hunt nitech but he will be grand by may 9th, ripleys believe it or not interviewed me the other week when i hunted with a walker that actually treed a coon. wheres that hunt at may 9th ga dawg


Its in Dawsonville GA...Thats a long haul for ya'll flat landers...Good luck on getting him granded.Whats he bred like?


----------



## clp286

I heard today that ukc was gonna change the walker name to SLICK WALKER TREEHOUND, the reason bein is that mythbusters tried to prove they could tree a coon and all the came up with was slick trees.


----------



## all ticked up

clp286 said:


> I heard today that ukc was gonna change the walker name to SLICK WALKER TREEHOUND, the reason bein is that mythbusters tried to prove they could tree a coon and all the came up with was slick trees.



oops better hope they don't put one of those slick walker treehounds on survivor man that poor feller goes hungry enough i would love to see him eat the dog though wait that might create a good market for u guys


----------



## GA DAWG

How come the blue dawgs get to have their very own RQE? Is it because they cant get enough blues qualified for the world hunt like it is? I think so...Walker dawgs FOR SURE dont need their own special coonhound hunt...THATS A FACT! Heck I could round up 5 good walkers..Take em to bluetick days and 1 of those 5 would win the whole thing against hundreds of blues..Ya'll have lost ya'lls minds..Hunt a bluetick??


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> How come the blue dawgs get to have their very own RQE? Is it because they cant get enough blues qualified for the world hunt like it is? I think so...Walker dawgs FOR SURE dont need their own special coonhound hunt...THATS A FACT! Heck I could round up 5 good walkers..Take em to bluetick days and 1 of those 5 would win the whole thing against hundreds of blues..Ya'll have lost ya'lls minds..Hunt a bluetick??


 
I've kept my opinion to myself until now.

Fact #1 ALL Breeds can have a "All Breed" RQE

Fact #2 Around here regular RQE's are ALL Walker RQE's.

I've hunted with some great walkers, have nothing against them. I hunt Bluedogs #1 because I like the way they operate, and #2 I don't like being like every other person out there.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> How come the blue dawgs get to have their very own RQE? Is it because they cant get enough blues qualified for the world hunt like it is? I think so...Walker dawgs FOR SURE dont need their own special coonhound hunt...THATS A FACT! Heck I could round up 5 good walkers..Take em to bluetick days and 1 of those 5 would win the whole thing against hundreds of blues..Ya'll have lost ya'lls minds..Hunt a bluetick??



5 good walkers that will tree on a tree with a coon in it You gotta show me that.............


----------



## all ticked up

Blue Iron;
 
 I hunt Bluedogs #1 because I like the way they operate said:
			
		

> there are some of all kinds down here me im like blue iron i have hunted with good and bad of all breeds but when u go and hunt with diff ppl all the time and when they constantly slick tree but yet all u here is walkers this and walkers that why is it that more walkers show up at a pkc hunt after all the leaves come out i need a walker owner to explain this to me been huntin with a local feller owns a walker gyp the first time i took him we turned out 5 times his  slick treed 6 times the only time mine treed was on the third turn out and had the meat she was treed on a tree with no top in it or a coon in it mine was on a cypress the second time i went with this guy we went to his place every turn out his dog treed mine never did tree i spent some time at one turn out watchin his dog and mine and i think i have an idea but i want a walker owner to tell me why that dog trees everytime it is cut out and never has a coon is it lackin track or just has too much tree shoot man if the leaves get anyworse that will be the best pkc dog in the world


----------



## buckshot1

guys i know good coon spot at westpoint wma yall should try it out its on GBI rd


----------



## Blue Iron

buckshot1 said:


> guys i know good coon spot at westpoint wma yall should try it out its on GBI rd


 
I know you can do "Dog Training" on West Point when season isn't in, any idea what the dates are?

Where is GBI Road?


----------



## buckshot1

dog training is allowed, but we went in october


----------



## GA DAWG

All you have to do is tree a coon.That will beat those slick treeing walker dogs anytime in PKC..I know I've been there..People say that all the time.YET,I dont see the blues winning every hunt everywhere..Why is that? I mean all you gotta do is tree a coon and thats beats a 1000 circle points I've hunted with just as many slick treeing blue dogs as any other breed..I'd love to draw your buddies slick treeing fool in every pkc hunt I go to..It want win much around here..By the way.The numbers pick WAY up in ukc this time of year also..Only difference there is the make coons up..You know spider eyes and squirrels nests and knots on a tree 




Now for the real deal..I'm mainly just messing with ya'll..You know that..The blue dog,walker dog battle has gone on for years..You never hear any other wars between breeds going on and never will..The blues and walkers are the 2 most popular breeds. I dont give a flip if its green..If it will tree a coon like I want it to..I'll hunt it..I've just had better luck with the tri color hounds and I'm not talking about the blue,black an tan color either


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> slick treeing walker dogs   make coons up..You know spider eyes and squirrels nests and knots on a tree



now i see how yall make walker dogs coondogs


----------



## GA DAWG

I'm out numbered here..Who says we have more walkers than blue dawgs? You would never know it by looking at this board


----------



## yelper43

YALL BETTER QUIT TALKING BAD ABOUT WALKERS MY PUP LOOKS LIKE SHE IS GETTING PEED OFF!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I'm out numbered here..Who says we have more walkers than blue dawgs? You would never know it by looking at this board



Your out numbered here 4 sure .......

Because when the Blue dog Mafia hits the woods they have the meat

Only true dog is a Blue dog


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

yelper43 said:


> YALL BETTER QUIT TALKING BAD ABOUT WALKERS MY PUP LOOKS LIKE SHE IS GETTING PEED OFF!




Looks she is slick treed on that leaf


----------



## clp286

looks like a baby dairy calf


----------



## all ticked up

i belive it was a walker man that said the numbers don't lie


----------



## all ticked up

that pups not slick on a leaf  and it don't even look like a cow its just showing u what its gonna do for the rest of its life i mean the proof is there 1 leaf must find the tree that it came off of so i can show my master the rest of the leaves oh my which tree is it it don't matter ill just pick one and tree every breath till he gets here and then one day when i grow up he will call me a COONDOG lol


----------



## Jarred

Ain't nobody goin out run Buck.


----------



## thomas gose

ive got your back ga dawg but we would both have better luck arguing with their blueticks than with them. i do beleive alot of dogs have a harder tree drive now a days and a lack of track but its all in what you like and i have been around and seen alot more walkers do it right than any other breed out there.


----------



## thomas gose

yelper43 said:


> YALL BETTER QUIT TALKING BAD ABOUT WALKERS MY PUP LOOKS LIKE SHE IS GETTING PEED OFF!



pretty pup. dont hunt her around any blue dogs she'll end up lazy and slow probably fat and clumsy too. put her with a good strong easy handling walker dog!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> ive got your back ga dawg but we would both have better luck arguing with their blueticks than with them. i do beleive alot of dogs have a harder tree drive now a days and a lack of track but its all in what you like and i have been around and seen alot more walkers do it right than any other breed out there.



The Blue dog Mafia is watchin ya'll real close...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> pretty pup. dont hunt her around any blue dogs she'll end up lazy and slow probably fat and clumsy too. put her with a good strong easy handling walker dog!!



Why so he can teach her to lie at an early age?

Sorry slick tree is all ready in here Genes....


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Why so he can teach her to lie at an early age?
> 
> Sorry slick tree is all ready in here Genes....



LOL i hear ya but that dog in your avitar aint even on the wood hes slick on a chain!


----------



## willcox

EASY THERE jmfdakaniterider2 THOSE WALKER BOYS ARE LIKE THEIR DOGS IF YOU GET THEM A LITTLE IRRITATED THEY WILL SINK THEIR TEETH INTO YOU.LOL I HAVE SEEN SOME NICE WALKERS BUTWHAT KILLS ME IS I SEE MORE WALKERS THAT BOO HOO THAN BOOOTICKS.I SEE PLENTY THAT LOOK GOOD WITH OTHER DOGS BUT BY THEIRSELF CANT TRAIL THEIR WAY OUT OF A PAPER BAG . I DONT GIVE A FLYING Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- WHAT COLOR HE IS A DOG THAT CANT TREE A COON ALONE NEEDS OLD REMINGTON BETWEEN THOSE EYES.BUT NO THEYLL KEEP HUNTING OLE ME TOO AND NITECH HIM AND GET 300 WON IN PKC AND THEN HES A STUD DOG.A MAN WITH A DOG THAT WOULD GO 100 YARDS AND BARK UP A TREE TWICE AND LEAVE COULD JUST ABOUT HOOK EVERY DOG HE DREW IN THE HUNTS ALL NIGHT LONG CAUSE OLE ME TOO TREE DOG IS GONNA BE THERE.


----------



## thomas gose

willcox said:


> EASY THERE jmfdakaniterider2 THOSE WALKER BOYS ARE LIKE THEIR DOGS IF YOU GET THEM A LITTLE IRRITATED THEY WILL SINK THEIR TEETH INTO YOU.LOL I HAVE SEEN SOME NICE WALKERS BUTWHAT KILLS ME IS I SEE MORE WALKERS THAT BOO HOO THAN BOOOTICKS.I SEE PLENTY THAT LOOK GOOD WITH OTHER DOGS BUT BY THEIRSELF CANT TRAIL THEIR WAY OUT OF A PAPER BAG . I DONT GIVE A FLYING Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- WHAT COLOR HE IS A DOG THAT CANT TREE A COON ALONE NEEDS OLD REMINGTON BETWEEN THOSE EYES.BUT NO THEYLL KEEP HUNTING OLE ME TOO AND NITECH HIM AND GET 300 WON IN PKC AND THEN HES A STUD DOG.A MAN WITH A DOG THAT WOULD GO 100 YARDS AND BARK UP A TREE TWICE AND LEAVE COULD JUST ABOUT HOOK EVERY DOG HE DREW IN THE HUNTS ALL NIGHT LONG CAUSE OLE ME TOO TREE DOG IS GONNA BE THERE.



i have to disagree on the ill part bc ive been around alot more ill blue dogs than walkers, but i agree 100% about the breeding. just because a dog has a title does not mean he should breed. that is where these hard up tree dogs are coming from,every tom dick and harry want to breed to make some change, and the only change they are making is breeding the track out of dogs.


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> i have to disagree on the ill part bc ive been around alot more ill blue dogs than walkers, .


You and me both..I was not lying about the blue world hunt not having a winner because they got scratched for fighting..That really happened


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> LOL i hear ya but that dog in your avitar aint even on the wood hes slick on a chain!



Only reason why no pic on tree is cause when the Blue Dog Mafia goes a huntin we ain't got time for no darn pics

When ya'll walker boyz get off the puter hunts and meet up with the Blue Dog Mafia make sure you bring your cameras cause we gonna show ya how its done......


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Hope everyone Knows that this is done in FUN and if I or We make ya mad then SORRY...........

Thank You 
BLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> LOL i hear ya but that dog in your avitar aint even on the wood hes slick on a chain!



Thats cause he rode 1 to many times in a dog box with a Walker dog before I got him

He don't eat at my house anymore


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Only reason why no pic on tree is cause when the Blue Dog Mafia goes a huntin we ain't got time for no darn pics
> 
> When ya'll walker boyz get off the puter hunts and meet up with the Blue Dog Mafia make sure you bring your cameras cause we gonna show ya how its done......



Blue dog mafia!it takes a mafia of them dogs to find a good one! the rest of the dogs are just like a mafia nicely dressed thugs! Just plain violent!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> Blue dog mafia!it takes a mafia of them dogs to find a good one! the rest of the dogs are just like a mafia nicely dressed thugs! Just plain violent!



Sounds better than Holstein Slicksters


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Sounds better than Holstein Slicksters



I'll agree with that


----------



## willcox

Chances are those ill blue dogs you boys ran up with had been hunted a lot with walcurs.you know some dummy gets a blue pup and says im gonna take this pup with gadawgs walkers so theyll hunt like walkers. Lol that or they were walcurs that were so bruised and banged up from the night before that they just looked like blueticks lol


----------



## all ticked up

well i put my bootick on the wood last night with the meat while the walkcurs  tried to find the slickest tree gadawg pm me ur cell number so i can send u the video and then ill
let u post it and tell everyone that its ur new bootick


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Well I can tell ya this there aint many nites that the "Blue Dog Mafia" turns out and don't see the MEAT ..


If ya don't believe it then I welcome ya to come and see for your self

BLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> well i put my bootick on the wood last night with the meat while the walkcurs  tried to find the slickest tree gadawg pm me ur cell number so i can send u the video and then ill
> let u post it and tell everyone that its ur new bootick


LOL...That'll be the day..What ya'll dont understand is..I used to hunt bluedogs only 6 short years ago..I know how both breeds operate.Lets stop all this bashing and go tree some coons!


----------



## all ticked up

im just beatin on u ol boy u seem to be one of the few of here that can take it as well as give it dead serious about the text though it wont be long and ill be back up in barrow if thats close to anyone


----------



## willcox

GA DAWG said:


> LOL...That'll be the day..What ya'll dont understand is..I used to hunt bluedogs only 6 short years ago..I know how both breeds operate.Lets stop all this bashing and go tree some coons!



THAT EXPLAINS ALOT. FELLOWS ITS BEEN 6 YEARS SINCE HE HAS WALKED TO A TREE WITH A COON IN IT. ALL HE WANTS IS TO SEE A COON IN A TREE AND HE KNOWS ITS GONNA TAKE A BLUE DOG TO DO IT.


----------



## all ticked up

willcox said:


> THAT EXPLAINS ALOT. FELLOWS ITS BEEN 6 YEARS SINCE HE HAS WALKED TO A TREE WITH A COON IN IT. ALL HE WANTS IS TO SEE A COON IN A TREE AND HE KNOWS ITS GONNA TAKE A BLUE DOG TO DO IT.



well i didnt want to be the one to invite my self up there but well u know


----------



## 1222DANO

back nine said:


> I'm not packing a coondog by no means, but I have a little blue female named looking for timber hanna that I will hunt 100 dollars a tree with in the hills or the water.


 

back nine i'll be see'n ya in indiana at the akc nationals if them blue dogs was as good at treeing coons as this thread says i would have ten of them but can't beat a walker for comp hunting.

maybe i'll give you a ride back. but probaly not i'm hunt'n a plott one of the only two that's hunt'n in it.


----------



## GA DAWG

1222DANO said:


> back nine i'll be see'n ya in indiana at the akc nationals if them blue dogs was as good at treeing coons as this thread says i would have ten of them but can't beat a walker for comp hunting.
> 
> maybe i'll give you a ride back. but probaly not i'm hunt'n a plott one of the only two that's hunt'n in it.


Dang Dano a PLOTT? Now I know we need to get together for a hunt..Thats one breed I have never been to the woods with!!!!!


----------



## jackmelson

darn boys glad im hunting black&tans  again lol.


----------



## all ticked up

jackmelson said:


> darn boys glad im hunting black&tans  again lol.



i be danged if i would have told that hunting a plott i can understand but a b&t ur worse off than those walkcurs lol


----------



## Matt Stephens

anyone get caught in the rain last night


----------



## savage_15

well is anybody gonna take a break from smackin to hunt tonight im goin to the woods about9 tonight with the b&t pup and coltraine


----------



## all ticked up

i went last nite turned out 5 times put 3 up and killed a 5 gallon bucket full of skeeters them son of a guns r so big they get ya through ur wick jacket


----------



## Blue Iron

Went last night down here in south Alabama and sure as the world he got hooked across about a 250 yard wide slough  that was waist deep, Man I love it! I wish we had that kinda water around Thomaston......Had 2 coons. Them boys that was hunting with me thought I was crazy for just bailing off in it, I told them I love water.


----------



## 1222DANO

all ticked up said:


> i be danged if i would have told that hunting a plott i can understand but a b&t ur worse off than those walkcurs lol


 

man it seems like the leaves come on overnight one night you can still shine the next you can't see nothing. I'm going monday night and then leaving for indiana wed and will be hunting every night for the rest of the week. Maybe i'll be driving a new dodge back to ga.


----------



## savage_15

dang i got back at 8 this mornin turned out 7 times treed 4 had a good time lady did good too many leaves but a good night


----------



## all ticked up

just came in my ol booticks put one in the bud of a big pine seems like the coons are moving earlier right now


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> just came in my ol booticks put one in the bud of a big pine seems like the coons are moving earlier right now



Thats what I like to hear


----------



## all ticked up

thats called results lol does anyone know how to post a video??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> thats called results lol does anyone know how to post a video??



Pm sent


----------



## Blue Iron

Anybody else having trouble treeing coons? Dang, the tracks are rough right now! I gotta get me some feeders rolling......


----------



## savage_15

no im not havin any more trouble than usuall it hasnt got easier either hard findin the coon right now because of leaves


----------



## savage_15

anybody going to the pkc hunt in farmington may 15th?


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Anybody else having trouble treeing coons? Dang, the tracks are rough right now! I gotta get me some feeders rolling......


Same troubles here..I think its cause the sows are laid up having kittens! That and all the rabies up here. By the way..


----------



## GA DAWG

Dawsonville UKC hunt this SAT night..Anybody close enough should try and come hunt!!!!


----------



## willcox

sure wish it was closer


----------



## savage_15

how far is that from blue ridge??


----------



## 027181

savage_15 said:


> how far is that from blue ridge??



not 2 far i live up here and i know some kids from my school take there drivin test a blue ridge


----------



## GA DAWG

savage_15 said:


> how far is that from blue ridge??


From Blueridge you would come straight down 515..Hit 136 east or 52 in Ellijay..About 40 to 45 min away from Blueridge. Our MOH is one of the ones from the mineral bluff club.


----------



## savage_15

if i get some time saturday night we may head down


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> sure wish it was closer



x2 on it being closer ..... One day willcox we gonna take the Blue Dog Mafia up north and see what kind of competition we got up there


----------



## all ticked up

alright fellers fixin to load up my booticks and get after one hope everyone has a good nite be safe and if u see a snake killem all and stomp the eggs


----------



## jackmelson

any one  turning loose  before daylight  yet  getting any tracks going


----------



## all ticked up

turned out 1 time last nite they got treed on a big ol nasty bay tree the only way to see the top was to get a mile away looked like a full moon to no way that sucker would look


----------



## savage_15

ha ha ha ha i was at the wal mart tonight and i met one of my huntin buds in there and we were talkin this guy comes up and asks if we are talkin about coon huntin because he is lookin for some guys to go with i said yea but i charge 100 bucks a night and he said ok and got my number so i was wonderin if anyone has some land they would hunt with us on for a cut of the money he has 6 guys going with him and the first night we are takin him on our land then id like to take em to new land so if anybody wants in on it pm me and we will work it out


----------



## thomas gose

are they bringin dogs or just wanting to tag along?


----------



## cherokeepride741

*blue iron*

 i got a little 110# walker that would love to go with ole brummy one nite  come get you some blue iron.


----------



## thomas gose

cherokeepride741 said:


> i got a little 110# walker that would love to go with ole brummy one nite  come get you some blue iron.



he wont run brummy with a walker ive been tryin him for a while now.


----------



## savage_15

tag along thomas but hey thats fine with me for the price but blue ridge was great we hunted the budweiser plantation and treed 7 hunting with shawn sanford and harry sanford big thanks goes to them for treating us like kings it was a great weekend


----------



## Blue Iron

cherokeepride741 said:


> i got a little 110# walker that would love to go with ole brummy one nite  come get you some blue iron.


 
Let me know when you wanna go Matt.


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> he wont run brummy with a walker ive been tryin him for a while now.


 
Hunted him with 1 last night thank you sir. We'll get together sometime.


----------



## thomas gose

im goin tue,wed,thur,and friday night. probably goin to butler fiday night. holler at me if you wanna go one of them nights.


----------



## Blue Iron

Alright, where you hunting around Butler?


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Alright, where you hunting around Butler?



a buddy of mine has 3000 acres down there, we hunted it last weekend but only made one drop on account of technical problems it looked good though. we were off of hwy 208 or 280 somthin like that.


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> a buddy of mine has 3000 acres down there, we hunted it last weekend but only made one drop on account of technical problems it looked good though.


 
Sounds good, I'll get up with you sometime. I've got softball Tues. and Thurs. I think, let me see what work looks like.


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Sounds good, I'll get up with you sometime. I've got softball Tues. and Thurs. I think, let me see what work looks like.



sounds good you got my #


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> sounds good you got my #


 
Yeah


----------



## savage_15

dropped one time treed 1 then the rain came


----------



## all ticked up

put one up last nite for team blue


----------



## back nine

Back Nine's Hanna's lil sis put 3 up last night. Not to shabby for an eleven month old pup


----------



## savage_15

headed to the property gona drop once then headed to twin lakes to do some all night catfishin with the boys


----------



## all ticked up

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> willcox Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> when do i get voted in and get one of those stickers??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> willcox Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> when do i get voted in and get one of those stickers??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get voted in ya gotta earn ya way in  come on up and see if ya got what it takes to be part of the Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> Better be ready though hate to see a grown man cry all the way back home because he was denied membership
Click to expand...


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> willcox Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> when do i get voted in and get one of those stickers??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll vote you in..So, your in.Now go get you a sticker made.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> all ticked up said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll vote you in..So, your in.Now go get you a sticker made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't no Walcurs gotta a say in this!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> all ticked up said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get voted in ya gotta earn ya way in  come on up and see if ya got what it takes to be part of the Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> Better be ready though hate to see a grown man cry all the way back home because he was denied membership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really interested in the Mafia, but I'll take the invite to go hunting......
Click to expand...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really interested in the Mafia, but I'll take the invite to go hunting......
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll join the Mafia.....
Click to expand...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Looks like we are going to have to have aBlue Dog Mafia  invitational hunt in the near future.....

Look for your PM to see if your in


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll join the Mafia.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refer back to the other post please !!!!!
> Your Dog has to earn a spot on the Mafia
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Looks like we are going to have to have aBlue Dog Mafia invitational hunt in the near future.....
> 
> Look for your PM to see if your in


 
Let me know when and where.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> Let me know when and where.



I'll get with the other 2 Mafia membersand see what we can do ..


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Looks like we are going to have to have aBlue Dog Mafia  invitational hunt in the near future.....
> 
> Look for your PM to see if your in


 I have 5ac yall can hold this hunt on


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I have 5ac yall can hold this hunt on



5ac that's all ya'll Walcur boyz need if it is full of slick trees


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refer back to the other post please !!!!!
> Your Dog has to earn a spot on the Mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt we'll have any trouble there.....
Click to expand...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt we'll have any trouble there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will have to be after the world hunt in Sept. then .... Are you huntin in it ???
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will have to be after the world hunt in Sept. then .... Are you huntin in it ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt in it?  Heck son, I plan on winning it!
Click to expand...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt in it?  Heck son, I plan on winning it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the Blue Dog Mafia  has anything to do with it...
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the Blue Dog Mafia has anything to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your Blue dogs bred?
Click to expand...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are your Blue dogs bred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHHHH can't tell ya
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHHHH can't tell ya
Click to expand...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> jmfdakaniterider2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ya gotta say that , I just don't think I wanna post it for everyone to see
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjie Boswell

must be cross bred with a Walker


----------



## GA DAWG

Benjie Boswell said:


> must be cross bred with a Walker


 Gotta be something..I've never heard of somebody that want post the breeding of the dog..


----------



## Blue Iron

Headed to the UKC hunt in LaGrange tonight, ya'll wish me luck, OL' Brummy needs his first.....


----------



## jackmelson

good luck stay dry  boys stepped on a copper head last night  that thing  tail sang like a rattle snake so did mine till that  size 13 boot hit him


----------



## all ticked up

i didn't get my special pm did anyone else??


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Headed to the UKC hunt in LaGrange tonight, ya'll wish me luck, OL' Brummy needs his first.....


Good luck!!!!



all ticked up said:


> i didn't get my special pm did anyone else??


I did


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Good luck!!!!
> 
> I did



Not from a true Blue Dog Mafia member you did not


----------



## all ticked up

I did[/QUOTE]

now that aint right, i can't believe that yall sent it to a walcur man i tell u what is this world coming to u wont even let a bluedog in that made nite champ and show champ before he was two i just cant believe it u know what i don't even want in ur spanky club now so u just go hunt with ur little spanky buddies so what next u gonna paint ur blue dog white??? lol


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> 375 Circle, dang coons wouldn't look, everybody else was way in the hole, Brummy had first strike and got split on a big den, 2 walker dogs were slick. Last drop I laid back and took second and second and it was another big ol' knarly tree.
> 
> To bad it wasn't a PKC hunt.



good job iron it sure is hard to find em right now.


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> good job iron it sure is hard to find em right now.


 
Yep, thats the breaks. I got to thinking about it, I've had him in 5 hunts and I've only been beat in 2, the rest were either plus point cast wins, or I had the least minus. I think I'm gonna start hitting some PKC hunts.....


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> 375 Circle, dang coons wouldn't look, everybody else was way in the hole, Brummy had first strike and got split on a big den, 2 walker dogs were slick. Last drop I laid back and took second and second and it was another big ol' knarly tree.
> 
> To bad it wasn't a PKC hunt.


Dang if only one would have looked!!!!!! It makes ya wonder how these folks claim to have 90+% accurate hounds..I say no way no how myself..They must never hunt in the summer...



Blue Iron said:


> Yep, thats the breaks. I got to thinking about it, I've had him in 5 hunts and I've only been beat in 2, the rest were either plus point cast wins, or I had the least minus. I think I'm gonna start hitting some PKC hunts.....


Hey,we have one thursday night.Dawsonville Ga....Pkc is the place to be..It aint just a bunch of slick treeing going on either.Regardless of what some say..Those who do say it just dont have a hound that can WIN


----------



## clp286

all ticked up said:


> I did



now that aint right, i can't believe that yall sent it to a walcur man i tell u what is this world coming to u wont even let a bluedog in that made nite champ and show champ before he was two i just cant believe it u know what i don't even want in ur spanky club now so u just go hunt with ur little spanky buddies so what next u gonna paint ur blue dog white??? lol[/QUOTE]

now man u know good and well we aint invited no holstein 2 come and hunt with us! We dang sure aint gona paint our dogs if any thing that would be you doin that. lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> I did



now that aint right, i can't believe that yall sent it to a walcur man i tell u what is this world coming to u wont even let a bluedog in that made nite champ and show champ before he was two i just cant believe it u know what i don't even want in ur spanky club now so u just go hunt with ur little spanky buddies so what next u gonna paint ur blue dog white??? lol[/QUOTE]

We ain't sent any out yet and shure as heck not to a Walcur man... 

You can bet on one thing though I'd hate for ya go home beat by my spanky Boyzzz

And I speak for all the Blue dog Mafia


----------



## all ticked up

You can bet on one thing though I'd hate for ya go home beat by my spanky Boyzzz

And I speak for all the Blue dog Mafia[/QUOTE]

i'm primed and ready and im only 64 miles from ur hunting grounds u wont see me do what others on here have done BACK DOWN


----------



## GA DAWG

PM returned!!!!!!!!


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> PM returned!!!!!!!!



and a walker man replied man u sure u don't mean painted dog mafia


----------



## GA DAWG

Any of yall know if the light voltage bill passed?????????????????


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Any of yall know if the light voltage bill passed?????????????????


 
Far as I know we can use whatever we want now.


----------



## woody10

i have a quick question... can you hunt in a PKC hunt with a dog that is just UKC registered?


----------



## savage_15

i dont beleive you even have to have papers man but i dont know check the pkc website thats all i can tell ya man sorry


----------



## woody10

ten four man thanks!


----------



## Blue Iron

woody10 said:


> i have a quick question... can you hunt in a PKC hunt with a dog that is just UKC registered?


 
You have to register your dog with PKC, as long as you have your UKC papers, you'll just copy everything off them, then you can hunt PKC hunts.


----------



## woody10

ten four thanks Blue


----------



## GA DAWG

You dont have to have any papers to reg in PKC..You go to hunt.Pay to reg and fill out paper work..Then hunt.Win your money back and your good to go...It does look better though if you use your ukc papers to go by.If you dont it will have a bunch of unknowns listed....
We have a 25 dollar PKC hunt tomorrow.Dawsonville Ga...Anybody can make it..COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also I recken we are going to have a BUDDY HUNT fri night if anybody wants to come..Its just to help club out alittle with a 5 or 10 dollar entry and we will hunt for probably a bag of dog food..Its also to help the young guys or new folks learn the rules..Anybody wanna come to that let me know!


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> You dont have to have any papers to reg in PKC..You go to hunt.Pay to reg and fill out paper work..Then hunt.Win your money back and your good to go...It does look better though if you use your ukc papers to go by.If you dont it will have a bunch of unknowns listed....
> We have a 25 dollar PKC hunt tomorrow.Dawsonville Ga...Anybody can make it..COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also I recken we are going to have a BUDDY HUNT fri night if anybody wants to come..Its just to help club out alittle with a 5 or 10 dollar entry and we will hunt for probably a bag of dog food..Its also to help the young guys or new folks learn the rules..Anybody wanna come to that let me know!


 
Wish ya'll weren't so durn far away.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Wish ya'll weren't so durn far away.


Yeah its about 2 hours for you! No more coon than we have I would not advise the trip


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

4 drops 3 coons ......
Blue Dog Mafia back in the HOUSE

Hey Muddy should of brought Flash tonite the Blue Dog Mafiawould of showed him how it's done


----------



## thomas gose

sounds like a goodun. is it as windy down there as it is up here?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> sounds like a goodun. is it as windy down there as it is up here?



Ya bout 15 -20 mph


----------



## Blue Iron

Been blowing hard for 3 days up this way.


----------



## GA DAWG

Look ya'll stop pm'ing me..I'm not gonna be the first walker dawg to join the mafia


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Look ya'll stop pm'ing me..I'm not gonna be the first walker dawg to join the mafia



Lie just like dem Walcurs


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

What would ya get if ya shrunk a Walcur dog down to 13 inches??????????













A Beagle


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> What would ya get if ya shrunk a Walcur dog down to 13 inches??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Beagle



drop a blue dog down 13 inches u get a basset hound! Which by the way can drive a track faster than a blue tick!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> drop a blue dog down 13 inches u get a basset hound! Which by the way can drive a track faster than a blue tick!



I have never saw a Blue Basset , Have you??


----------



## GA DAWG

I can promise one thing.It will take a mafia of blues to beat ONE walker!  Maybe 3 blues to one walker and then I'd still bet on the walker ALL NIGHT LONG EVERY NIGHT and would come out ahead


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I can promise one thing.It will take a mafia of blues to beat ONE walker!  Maybe 3 blues to one walker and then I'd still bet on the walker ALL NIGHT LONG EVERY NIGHT and would come out ahead



I thought that bet has been put on the table before .................

You got a Walker that good?????


----------



## GA DAWG

Big hunt in Indy this weekend for 12k..I'll take a walker dog as my bet.What yall betting on?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Big hunt in Indy this weekend for 12k..I'll take a walker dog as my bet.What yall betting on?


Ukc or Pkc ???????
Blue dog of course


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> Look ya'll stop pm'ing me..I'm not gonna be the first walker dawg to join the mafia



i just can't belive i'm still left out it's gonna drive me to sellin out and going to walkers just so i can get an invite


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ukc or Pkc ???????
> Blue dog of course


PKC and I'll bet you a cold drink a bluedog want even be in the final 4 tomorrow night.


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> PKC and I'll bet you a cold drink a bluedog want even be in the final 4 tomorrow night.


 
I'll take your bet and double it, that is IF Hemi is there.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> I'll take your bet and double it, that is IF Hemi is there.


I dont know whos there but I'd say HEMI is cause I kinda forgot about her when I posted this  So,your giving me 2 to 1 odds Hanna might be there to I have no clue..I do know the GA state leader is there and I'll be pulling for her! This is the pro classic..Has a 500 dollar entry fee.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> i just can't belive i'm still left out it's gonna drive me to sellin out and going to walkers just so i can get an invite



Maybe thats what ya need to do so you will stop all this crying


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> PKC and I'll bet you a cold drink a bluedog want even be in the final 4 tomorrow night.



Ok I drink Bud Light Ice cold thank you


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ok I drink Bud Light Ice cold thank you


I drink water so to make it even.You'll have to buy me lots


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> I'll take your bet and double it, that is IF Hemi is there.





jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ok I drink Bud Light Ice cold thank you


Well it looks like yall owe me some drinks!!!! I'll collect one of these days and yes Hemi was there and it was still 4 walker dogs that took the money home


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Well it looks like yall owe me some drinks!!!! I'll collect one of these days and yes Hemi was there and it was still 4 walker dogs that took the money home



Guess you will have to get a blue dog to come and collect on your bet then cause ain't no walcur dog gonna step foot on my land


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Guess you will have to get a blue dog to come and collect on your bet then cause ain't no walcur dog gonna step foot on my land


Just as I figured!!!!!! I bet ol Blue Iron will pay up though! He aint skeered


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Just as I figured!!!!!! I bet ol Blue Iron will pay up though! He aint skeered



SKEERED not one bit , just don't want the Blue Dog Mafia to make ya MAD if ya get to hunt on our hollowed grounds


----------



## clp286

Walcurs may have won the pro classic but i can bet u that they won with circle points and dont get me wrong thats all you need to win in pkc, but i still like 2 see those ricky's! And to you all ticked up make sure u have ol JJ down in waycross next month ath the added hunt cause im ready to see what u got!!


----------



## Blue Iron

2 Waters coming right up......I'm not sure she was there though, they're saying on the UKC board she won this weekend, but they didn't say where.


----------



## all ticked up

clp286 said:


> to you all ticked up make sure u have ol JJ down in waycross next month ath the added hunt cause im ready to see what u got!!



do i need to pay ur entry fee?? lol where is it at over there pkc or ukc i thought they were through over there until the fall


----------



## Coon Dog

all i do is i dont even want to get in on all this walker stuff but i will tell yall this back years ago when every one hunted everything but a walker all the coons was gone almost now everyone hunts walkers and the coons are everywhere slik tree


----------



## thomas gose

Dawg ill buy you a drink and i hunt a walker! these fellas are just like their dogs all babble no pay out!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Coon Dog said:


> all i do is i dont even want to get in on all this walker stuff but i will tell yall this back years ago when every one hunted everything but a walker all the coons was gone almost now everyone hunts walkers and the coons are everywhere slik tree


Dang not the english,plot hunters to                                                                                  UKC hunt Dawsonville GA 
6-12-09...............PKC hunt June 1st..........................
Yall please bring something to keep all these walkers from winning!!! I'm tired of them winning all this dog food and money at our hunts


----------



## clp286

all ticked up said:


> do i need to pay ur entry fee?? lol where is it at over there pkc or ukc i thought they were through over there until the fall



Its a pkc 500 hundred added fri. and sat. nite


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> Dawg ill buy you a drink and i hunt a walker! these fellas are just like their dogs all babble no pay out!!!!


We will get up and go hunting for sure this fall! We will thin the coons out on some of those middle ga WMAs......


----------



## GA DAWG

clp286 said:


> Walcurs may have won the pro classic but i can bet u that they won with circle points and dont get me wrong thats all you need to win in pkc, but i still like 2 see those ricky's! :


Thats speaking highly of your blueticks that hunt pkc.Should not be hard for them to beat all that circle should it?? Did they just not show up or something?


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> I'm tired of them winning all this dog food and money at our hunts



but can we verify all those winnings like maybe see ur pic in the bloodlines mag??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Coon Dog said:


> all i do is i dont even want to get in on all this walker stuff but i will tell yall this back years ago when every one hunted everything but a walker all the coons was gone almost now everyone hunts walkers and the coons are everywhere slik tree






Looks like the Red Dog Mafia  Has spoke


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Thats speaking highly of your blueticks that hunt pkc.Should not be hard for them to beat all that circle should it?? Did they just not show up or something?



What he is saying is that Blueticks don't tree a Ricky that ain't there


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> but can we verify all those winnings like maybe see ur pic in the bloodlines mag??


I didnt say I WON it..Just walkers in general but yes you can look in the bloodlines at the winners from most any hunt and see its WALKERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> What he is saying is that Blueticks don't tree a Ricky that ain't there


OH, I thought he was saying those blues cant even beat a slick treeing no count walcur dog by treeing one of the many thousands of coons they tree every year.


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> We will get up and go hunting for sure this fall! We will thin the coons out on some of those middle ga WMAs......



yeah buddy, i do wanna come up and hunt some of yalls ukc hunts but all them hills kinda got me thinkin twice. man im lazy.


----------



## locknut

Here are the 2nd round results; now where are all those circle point winners y'all UKC boys talk about?

Cast One 
Judge: Jeff Nelson Guide: Kenny Boughton 
W/d...Wayne Beavers...Ron Chandler...Hoss 
225+...Jim Gillenwater...R. D. Trout...Fancy – CAST WINNER 
125+...Leon Childers...Brent Springer...Gunsmoke 
100-...Ron Wiegman...Terry Coulter...Roscoe 

Cast Two 
Judge: Brian Boeckelman - Guide: Dudley Jones 
175+...B/G/P...125+…Duke Proux...Nowhere 
200+...Strickland/Vogle...Jeff Ricklets...Hooker 
375+...Ramsey/Ramsey...Shane Green...Tramp – CAST WINNER 
75cr...Joe Tinsman...Dan Tinsman...Max 

Cast Three 
Judge: Dustin Troutman Guide: Skip Ging 
400+...Paul Braden...Ronnie Smith...Candy - CAST WINNER 
125+...Armes/Hughes...Eric Young...Swamp Rat 
Sch...Creasy/Creasy...Mike Creasy...Skid 
250+...Greg Dunlap...Joe Tinsman...Girly 

Cast Four 
Judge: Dennis Thornhill Nelson – Guide - Wayne Norfleet 
175+...Russ Bellar...Casey Bane...Fred – CAST WINNER 
50+. ..Brad Mitchell...Jeff Travis...Zeb III 
175+...Armes/Hughes...Jeremy Armes...Stripper 
25- ...Barnes/Pettyjohn...Lamar Pettyjohn...Bubba


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> Here are the 2nd round results; now where are all those circle point winners y'all UKC boys talk about?
> 
> Cast One
> Judge: Jeff Nelson Guide: Kenny Boughton
> W/d...Wayne Beavers...Ron Chandler...Hoss
> 225+...Jim Gillenwater...R. D. Trout...Fancy – CAST WINNER
> 125+...Leon Childers...Brent Springer...Gunsmoke
> 100-...Ron Wiegman...Terry Coulter...Roscoe
> 
> Cast Two
> Judge: Brian Boeckelman - Guide: Dudley Jones
> 175+...B/G/P...125+…Duke Proux...Nowhere
> 200+...Strickland/Vogle...Jeff Ricklets...Hooker
> 375+...Ramsey/Ramsey...Shane Green...Tramp – CAST WINNER
> 75cr...Joe Tinsman...Dan Tinsman...Max
> 
> Cast Three
> Judge: Dustin Troutman Guide: Skip Ging
> 400+...Paul Braden...Ronnie Smith...Candy - CAST WINNER
> 125+...Armes/Hughes...Eric Young...Swamp Rat
> Sch...Creasy/Creasy...Mike Creasy...Skid
> 250+...Greg Dunlap...Joe Tinsman...Girly
> 
> Cast Four
> Judge: Dennis Thornhill Nelson – Guide - Wayne Norfleet
> 175+...Russ Bellar...Casey Bane...Fred – CAST WINNER
> 50+. ..Brad Mitchell...Jeff Travis...Zeb III
> 175+...Armes/Hughes...Jeremy Armes...Stripper
> 25- ...Barnes/Pettyjohn...Lamar Pettyjohn...Bubba


  I guess they figure if you cant score a thousand or so..You aint doing much Those are REAL SCORES there..No nests,spider eyes,knots or make believe coons plussed in those trees!!!!!


----------



## ga logger

lol boy this will get good now


----------



## locknut

Let me add that the only dog that advanced from the first round on a circle tree was Swamp Rat, who had plus on the late.  Go figure.  Also, notice the minus (-) points?  (For those of you less informed, that is what you are supposed to get, even when there are leaves on the trees, when your dog makes a tree where there is NO COON!!!)  Whooooooooooo Booooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

locknut said:


> Here are the 2nd round results; now where are all those circle point winners y'all UKC boys talk about?
> 
> Cast One
> Judge: Jeff Nelson Guide: Kenny Boughton
> W/d...Wayne Beavers...Ron Chandler...Hoss
> 225+...Jim Gillenwater...R. D. Trout...Fancy – CAST WINNER
> 125+...Leon Childers...Brent Springer...Gunsmoke
> 100-...Ron Wiegman...Terry Coulter...Roscoe
> 
> Cast Two
> Judge: Brian Boeckelman - Guide: Dudley Jones
> 175+...B/G/P...125+…Duke Proux...Nowhere
> 200+...Strickland/Vogle...Jeff Ricklets...Hooker
> 375+...Ramsey/Ramsey...Shane Green...Tramp – CAST WINNER
> 75cr...Joe Tinsman...Dan Tinsman...Max
> 
> Cast Three
> Judge: Dustin Troutman Guide: Skip Ging
> 400+...Paul Braden...Ronnie Smith...Candy - CAST WINNER
> 125+...Armes/Hughes...Eric Young...Swamp Rat
> Sch...Creasy/Creasy...Mike Creasy...Skid
> 250+...Greg Dunlap...Joe Tinsman...Girly
> 
> Cast Four
> Judge: Dennis Thornhill Nelson – Guide - Wayne Norfleet
> 175+...Russ Bellar...Casey Bane...Fred – CAST WINNER
> 50+. ..Brad Mitchell...Jeff Travis...Zeb III
> 175+...Armes/Hughes...Jeremy Armes...Stripper
> 25- ...Barnes/Pettyjohn...Lamar Pettyjohn...Bubba



Feel free to post the breed of the dogs as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Feel free to post the breed of the dogs as well!!!!!!!!!


All walkers!!! PKC PRO CLASSIC.


----------



## ga logger

GA DAWG said:


> All walkers!!! PKC PRO CLASSIC.


be easy with him ga dawg dont kill him to bad all at once.that might be to much for him


----------



## GA DAWG

ga logger said:


> be easy with him ga dawg dont kill him to bad all at once.that might be to much for him


The blue dog mafia BLUES


----------



## ga logger




----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Dang sorry I missed the Beagle trials

Did not make yourself clear on what hunt you where posting


----------



## ga logger

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Dang sorry I missed the Beagle trials
> 
> Did not make yourself clear on what hunt you where posting


boy i tell you what them beagle's were getting it done at that coonhunt.just think what a walker can do


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ga logger said:


> boy i tell you what them beagle's were getting it done at that coonhunt.just think what a walker can do



Opinions are like tail holes every body has one


----------



## ga logger

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Opinions are like tail holes every body has one


i know your right there good buddy


----------



## back nine

I've drawn bellar's dog fred on 2 occasions both in pkc hunts. Nice looking little pup. He just struggled in the water some which is expected being he's not accustomed to it. Always good to see a dog sitting slick and hanna deep with the ricky


----------



## GA DAWG

back nine said:


> I've drawn bellar's dog fred on 2 occasions both in pkc hunts. Nice looking little pup. He just struggled in the water some which is expected being he's not accustomed to it. Always good to see a dog sitting slick and hanna deep with the ricky


So what is Hannas winning streak up to now?


----------



## back nine

She's been in 3 akc hunts over the last month and 1 pkc and won them all. Pushing her little sister now. Just sitting around waiting on the pkc world autumn oaks and the zones.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

back nine said:


> She's been in 3 akc hunts over the last month and 1 pkc and won them all. Pushing her little sister now. Just sitting around waiting on the pkc world autumn oaks and the zones.



You gonna have Hanna in waycross June 5th and 6th?????


----------



## back nine

whats going on the 5th and 6th? I'll have to work one of those nights but will probably hunt the other.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

back nine said:


> whats going on the 5th and 6th? I'll have to work one of those nights but will probably hunt the other.



PKC hunt 500 added


----------



## deramey67

anybody close to cleveland, ga I know GADAWG is might like to get together and hunt in the mountains sometime


----------



## Coon Dog

GA DAWG said:


> All walkers!!! PKC PRO CLASSIC.



walkers thats all that get hunted in pkc almost cause you can win with minus pkc was started for walkers i can say i hunted 1 pkc hunt with a blue english dog one night and won never registerd my english i have now in pkc because i dont wont to hunt with all them walkers my dogs might pick up some bad habits its bad enough in ukc i have hunted with alot of walkers in ukc casts and after the hunts sometimes them walker men are asking how much for that english dog i laugh ive not been hunting lately but man im getting pumped up to start putting my english gips in the woods and start winning some casts


----------



## Coon Dog

deramey67 said:


> anybody close to cleveland, ga I know GADAWG is might like to get together and hunt in the mountains sometime



hello ramey


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Coon Dog said:


> walkers thats all that get hunted in pkc almost cause you can win with minus pkc was started for walkers i can say i hunted 1 pkc hunt with a blue english dog one night and won never registerd my english i have now in pkc because i dont wont to hunt with all them walkers my dogs might pick up some bad habits its bad enough in ukc i have hunted with alot of walkers in ukc casts and after the hunts sometimes them walker men are asking how much for that english dog i laugh ive not been hunting lately but man im getting pumped up to start putting my english gips in the woods and start winning some casts



Preach on my friend


----------



## GA DAWG

deramey67 said:


> anybody close to cleveland, ga I know GADAWG is might like to get together and hunt in the mountains sometime


Lets go one night.. You do have a FEW flat spots dont ya? Yalls hills may be bigger than I wanna go to



Coon Dog said:


> walkers thats all that get hunted in pkc almost cause you can win with minus pkc was started for walkers i can say i hunted 1 pkc hunt with a blue english dog one night and won never registerd my english i have now in pkc because i dont wont to hunt with all them walkers my dogs might pick up some bad habits its bad enough in ukc i have hunted with alot of walkers in ukc casts and after the hunts sometimes them walker men are asking how much for that english dog i laugh ive not been hunting lately but man im getting pumped up to start putting my english gips in the woods and start winning some casts


LAST TIME I CHECKED...It seems to me they"WALKERS" DOMINATED in ukc and akc also..Seems like in atleast one of those you have to have plus points...The reason people dont hunt pkc is cause they are SKEERED!!!!!!!! You'll never see me trying to buy a BLUE english anyhow,not even if it won the world hunt 



Really ya'll need to come to some of our hunts..Yall aint that far off..I used to have a pretty good english dog..Was my first coondog..If I ever trade breeds.Thats what I'd go back to.

As I posted earlier.PKC hunt June 1st,Ukc hunt June 12th. Gold city coonhunters.Dawsonville GA.. How bout buddy hunts? Would ya'll be intrested in coming to a few of those?


----------



## locknut

Hey DAWG, did you go to Dawsonville last night?


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> Hey DAWG, did you go to Dawsonville last night?


No,they did have 7 dawgs and once again the walkers won by treeing coons  The one cast had a LATE night.I'm proud I didnt..Rose and Bull Bawls split the money.


----------



## DEAD EYE

what do you have aginst blue english dog's.


----------



## GA DAWG

DEAD EYE said:


> what do you have aginst blue english dog's.


They are blue


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> They are blue



Blue Dog Mafia is back ............

Took Ole Hub to the PKC Buddy hunt in Sycamore, just 3 weeks after being hit by a train. Ole Hub put it on them Walcurs 

Second strike and first tree +175

Walcurs -100

And yes the Walcur man did see the coon also...........


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Dog Mafia is back ............
> 
> Took Ole Hub to the PKC Buddy hunt in Sycamore, just 3 weeks after being hit by a train. Ole Hub put it on them Walcurs
> 
> Second strike and first tree +175
> 
> Walcurs -100
> 
> And yes the Walcur man did see the coon also...........


Now your ready for a real hunt
I didnt know one of your hounds got hit by a train What did it do to him?


----------



## thomas gose

apparentlly it knocked some sense into him!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Now your ready for a real hunt
> I didnt know one of your hounds got hit by a train What did it do to him?



Broke some ribs and bruised his lungs


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Broke some ribs and bruised his lungs



how bad did he damage the train? takes some kind of tuff dog to take alick from a train and make it through to keep huntin!


----------



## sheriffandy

*Ga dawg is right on the money*

Ga DAWG looks like you are holding your own, you don't need my help. they all know you are right about the walker dogs, they just won't admit it on here. they all dream about the day they get a walker too. then we'll have to get some deeper waders. if i had a hundred dollars and ol spy could tree a coon, then these boys might be in trouble with their ol ladies come grocery day.....LOLOLOL


----------



## cody7476

Hey did you know that walker dogs were created from the english Foxhound?  Main word there is ENGLISH if you didn't catch that!  So all you walker guys are doing is hunting a english dog that's got Some "Tennessee Lead" in it.  Tennessee Lead is the dog that was stolen and from unknown origins and mixed and eventually created walkers.  So the way i look at it is all you walker guys did was "steal" some of the glory.  Can't stand thieves, haha


----------



## thomas gose

the tennesee is what makes the WALKER grab the wood! the english was bred out because they would consistsantly chase OFF game such as foxes!


----------



## coondog1

back nine said:


> I've drawn bellar's dog fred on 2 occasions both in pkc hunts. Nice looking little pup. He just struggled in the water some which is expected being he's not accustomed to it. Always good to see a dog sitting slick and hanna deep with the ricky



You are talking about Sod Buster (Walker Days Champ) not Fred!


----------



## GA DAWG

sheriffandy said:


> Ga DAWG looks like you are holding your own, you don't need my help. they all know you are right about the walker dogs, they just won't admit it on here. they all dream about the day they get a walker too. then we'll have to get some deeper waders. if i had a hundred dollars and ol spy could tree a coon, then these boys might be in trouble with their ol ladies come grocery day.....LOLOLOL


Is that ol spy? Dont recken I know her! I aint got a hundred either..See if you can borrow us some money..It would be alot better than investing in the lotto


----------



## GA DAWG

cody7476 said:


> Hey did you know that walker dogs were created from the english Foxhound?  Main word there is ENGLISH if you didn't catch that!  So all you walker guys are doing is hunting a english dog that's got Some "Tennessee Lead" in it.  Tennessee Lead is the dog that was stolen and from unknown origins and mixed and eventually created walkers.  So the way i look at it is all you walker guys did was "steal" some of the glory.  Can't stand thieves, haha


LOOK Dont make me start bashing the english dogs..I like them ok..Matter of fact..If I were not hunting these souped up english dogs.I'd go back to a plain ol english..Atleast they have won a world hunt


----------



## sheriffandy

GA DAWG said:


> Is that ol spy? Dont recken I know her! I aint got a hundred either..See if you can borrow us some money..It would be alot better than investing in the lotto



her is a him....


----------



## 1222DANO

Does anybody have rodney stansils phone number or email or know his user name i broke my phone and he usually call me every now and then but i thought surely someone her know how to get him. Thanks for any help. Keep'em treed


----------

